# طفلة صينية عمرها سنة واحدة حامل !!!



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2010)

*طفلة صينية عمرها سنة واحدة حامل !!!





في ظاهره غير عادية نقلت الطفلة الصينية مينغرو كانغ إلى المستشفى أثر نمو غير طبيعي في بطنها حيث أجرى لها الأطباء أشعة تليفزيونية Ultrasound وصعقوا عندما وجدوا أن الطفلة تحمل في رحمها جنين أخر ويقول الأطباء أن هذا الحمل نادر جدا ويسمى جنين داخل جنين "Fetus in Fetus"


يحدث مرة كل 500.000 حمل










ويقول الأطباء عن هذه الحالة النادرة بأن الجنين هو شقيقها التوأم

وسيتم عمل عملية قيصرية لإخراج أخيها التوأم وهي الطريقه الوحيدة​*


----------



## طحبوش (11 أبريل 2010)

تقوم بالسلامة يا رب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الصليب اية دة
حاجة صعبة جداا
وغريبة قووووى
سبحان الله​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يرحمها من عذبها


شكرا علي مروركم طحبوش وسندريلا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

*مسكينه ربنا معاها
ميرررسى على الخبر يا مايكل*


----------



## zezza (11 أبريل 2010)

رحمتك يا رب 
شكلها صعب اوى .. ربنا معاها و يحميها 
شكرا مايكل على الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يرحمها


شكرا دونا وزيزا علي مروركم​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (11 أبريل 2010)

_لسه لمه نشوف 
ربنا يرحمنا برحمته_​


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يحفظها ويتقوم بالسلامة
بس كيف اخوها وهي حامل بية و هي مولدة من سنة هل بقي جوة بطنها سنة كاملة بعد الولاده
شكرا علي الخبر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2010)

*مش عارف يا ماجد الخبر غريب جدا


شكرا فيبي وماجد علي مروركم​*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> تقوم بالسلامة يا رب​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*:download:*
*ربنا يحفظها*
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يرحمها ويرحمنا من عجائب الدنيا
ولكن لتكن أراده الله 
ميرسى ليك يامايكل على هذا الخبر


----------



## GogoRagheb (11 أبريل 2010)

ياللهوى عالقرف
شكراً اخويا​


----------



## Mason (11 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا استاذ مايكل *
*على الخبر الغريب دا *​


----------



## besm alslib (11 أبريل 2010)

*الرب يحميها ويكون معها ويقومها بصحه وعافيه*

*بجد من اصعب الاشياء اللي شفتها لليوم *

*شكرا على الخبر *
​


----------



## max mike (12 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله

شكرا على الخبر يا مايكل​*


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا برحمتة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 أبريل 2010)

ايه ده خبر غريب اوى

اخوها ده هيبقى ليه امين ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أبريل 2010)

يعينى عليها 
ديه صعبانة عليّ أوى أوى
دا الست اللى عمرها 25 سنة بتبقى تعبانة جدا من الحمل 
دا غير نقص الكالسيوم 
أنا بصراحة برغم من إنى شفت الصور لكن مش قادرة أصدق إن ديه حقيقة


----------

